# The Dukes of Hazzard



## Muli (6 Aug. 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir gestern abend mal "Ein Duke kommt selten allein" auf DVD angeschaut! Ich meine damit die Neuverfilmung mit Johnny Knoxville, Sean William Scott und Jessica Simpson!

Ich fand ihn eigentlich ganz prima (bin auch nicht mit allzu hohen Erwartungen an die Sache rangegangen) und muss sagen, dass es sich bei dem Film um solide Abendunterhaltung handelt ...

Und wenn ich sage, dass Jessica Simpson in Ihren Outfits nicht das lecker I-Tüpferli war, dann würde ich lügen ... 

Was haltet Ihr von dem Film?


Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## SyrWilliams (8 Aug. 2006)

Hm,... doch eigentlich nur ein recht banaler Aufwasch der guten alten Serie (Frei nach dem Motto: Früher war alles besser)


----------



## trash-flash (8 Aug. 2006)

*Öde*

und zwar ³ ich finds ziemlich langweilig...nja...bis auf die gewisse stelle mit jessica simpson :thumbup:


----------



## fritz_maier12 (14 Apr. 2007)

find den film recht gut, die beiden schauspieler passen gut zusammen


----------



## kleinacker (14 Apr. 2007)

Der Film ist so lala, aber Jessica sieht ziemlich gut aus  Das wars dann aber auch schon.


----------



## Punisher (17 März 2011)

Das einzig sehenswerte an diesem Film ist Jessica Simpson


----------



## Spezi30 (5 Nov. 2011)

ich fand Jessica Simpson eher langweilig in dem Film - überhaupt keine Konkurrenz gegen die damalige Catherine Bach, viel zu künstlich. Hollywood gibt sich da auch gar keine Mühe mehr, und der Film war auch eher durchschnittlich...


----------



## Paff (2 Okt. 2012)

Reine Zeitverschwendung der Film


----------

